# Take 2 Interactive: Ab jetzt nur noch "Games as a Service"



## Darkmoon76 (8. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Take 2 Interactive: Ab jetzt nur noch "Games as a Service"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Take 2 Interactive: Ab jetzt nur noch "Games as a Service"*


----------



## DeathMD (8. November 2017)

Kein Problem, kaufe ich eben keine Take 2 Spiele mehr.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2017)

Wer alles und gleich haben will, für den wird das Zocken jedenfalls deutlich teurer werden.
Belohnt werden die, die erstmal verzichten und sich später Goty Versionen und dergleichen holen


----------



## Mutterkrone (8. November 2017)

Rockstar Games hat seine Seele an den Teufel verkauft.


----------



## Svatlas (8. November 2017)

Ich lasse mich von keinem Single Player mit Mikrotransaktionen gängeln. Das alles ist sehr beunruhigend, sowas hat in Single Player Spielen nix zu suchen.


----------



## Orzhov (8. November 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer alles und gleich haben will, für den wird das Zocken jedenfalls deutlich teurer werden.
> Belohnt werden die, die erstmal verzichten und sich später Goty Versionen und dergleichen holen



Eben nicht. Wahrscheinlicher wird es dann einfach keine GOTYs und co. mehr geben da der Spielbetrieb ja weiterläuft und es noch genug dumme gibt die Geld ausgeben.

Was passiert nochmal mit einem "Service" der nicht genutzt wird?


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2017)

Mutterkrone schrieb:


> Rockstar Games hat seine Seele an den Teufel verkauft.


wer will es ihnen angesichts der mit gta online erzielten umsätze verdenken?

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc85 (8. November 2017)

Einfach boykottieren, die reinste Abzocke. Widerlich solche Nimmersatts! Lootboxen etc. haben nichts in Sp zu suchen und auch nicht in Vollpreis AAA Titeln, maximal Kosmetik!


----------



## LOX-TT (8. November 2017)

das gilt im Falle von RDR2 sicher für die Online-Komponente, mich interessiert da aber primär die SP-Kampagne und die bleibt hoffentlich "Service-Wüste/Prärie" was das betrifft


----------



## hawkytonk (8. November 2017)

Ich finde immer gut, wenn ein Unternehmen mir deutlich sagt, dass es mein Geld nicht will.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2017)

> Take 2 Interactive: Ab jetzt nur noch "Games as a Service"







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_RcVzevWX4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (8. November 2017)

Das wars, RIP Take2. Schön waren die Zeiten mit einem GTA ohne MP, ohne Lootboxen. Zukünftige Titel werden uns als Spieler wohl damit zuscheißen daß man die Dinger kaufen soll oder sogar muß. Ohne mich.


----------



## Tarnsocke (8. November 2017)

> Spieler würden sich heutzutage in neue Spiele verlieben und lange dabei bleiben wollen, anstatt wie früher immer wieder neue Titel für eine gewisse Zeit zu spielen. Die Spiele würden zu einem Teil des Lebens eines Spielers werden.



Ich persönlich hätte ja weniger ein Problem damit, wenn die Publisher gerade heraus sagen würden "sorry, aber damit macht man halt richtig Geld", nicht dieses ständige "...die Spieler wollen...". Es gibt 100%ig genug Menschen die eine überschaubare Singleplayer-Erfahrung suchen. Und auch wenn der Markt wesentlich Risikoreicher ist als eine etablierte IP, sollte ein Publisher intelligent genug sein, das zur Not über Querfinanzierung möglich zu machen. 
Denn nur auf eine einzige Zielguppe zu setzen wird sich denke ich (hoffe ich) irgendwann rächen...


----------



## MrFob (8. November 2017)

Take 2? Wohl eher "Take as much as you can until the customer is sucked dry".


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (8. November 2017)

Kein Problem dann wird es wie früher gemacht und solche Titel werden illegal geladen und schön offline gespielt ,blockiert in meiner Firewall. Die bekommen für solche Machenschaften von mir keinen Cent. Pech gehabt. So skrupellos wie diese Firma ist so skrupellos kündige Ich an ihre Spiele nur noch gecrackt illegal zu beziehen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (8. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das gilt im Falle von RDR2 sicher für die Online-Komponente, mich interessiert da aber primär die SP-Kampagne und die bleibt hoffentlich "Service-Wüste/Prärie" was das betrifft



Freu dich nicht zu früh....


----------



## Desotho (8. November 2017)

Genau, bringt alles als Games as a Service. Gibt mir die Zeit endlich mal einiges nachzuholen.


----------



## Orzhov (8. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das gilt im Falle von RDR2 sicher für die Online-Komponente, mich interessiert da aber primär die SP-Kampagne und die bleibt hoffentlich "Service-Wüste/Prärie" was das betrifft



Ich stelle mir das lustig vor. Du überfällst eine Bank und im Tresorraum befindet sich ein einarmiger Bandit. Man zieht den Hebel um zu schauen wie viel Beute man bekommt. Mit Pech bekommst du nur 5$, aber zum Glück darfst du für 2 echte Dollar nochmal drehen.
Jap, das ist doch mal ein Service.


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2017)

Du überfällst eine Bank und wirst festgenommen dann poppt ein Fenster auf "Für nur 4,99€ können sie ein Startpaket kaufen mit den ihr nächster Banküberfall besser gelingt"


----------



## Gemar (9. November 2017)

Kann man schon verstehen.
Die Grafik ist nicht mehr so entscheident, so kann man sich auch über einen langen Zeitraum mit einem Spiel beschäftigen.

Doch jetzt kommt es darauf an, wie sie die Zusatzinhalte anbieten. Bei GTA 5 fand ich es einfach nur Sche*ße, weil nur der Online Teil Updates bekam. Somit habe ich auf eine PC Version verzichtet.
Und es ist auch gar keine Frage, dass ich lieber klassische AddOns zu GTA hätte, als so ein Microtransaktions-Schrott, der meistens nur überteuert ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. November 2017)

*Jesus Christus von Nazareth

* Das war es dann wohl...


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2017)

Ich hätte auch lieber ein richitges GTA V Addon gespielt.
Allerdings fand ich das Hauptspiel dennoch super und den Preis gerechtfertigt.

Bevor ich mich über diese Vorzeichen aufrege, warte ich erst mal handfeste Infos ab.


----------



## MichaelG (9. November 2017)

*Take 2 Interactive: Ab jetzt nur noch &quot;Games as a Service&quot;*

Die Ankündigung von Take2 ist doch ziemlich eindeutig. Kein Spiel mehr ohne Lootboxsystem oder vergleichbares. Da ist der Interpretationsspielraum gering. 

Die haben jetzt nach GTA Online Blut geleckt. Weil doofe Gamer Unsummen in den Onlinepart versenkt haben.

Im besten Fall wird es nur wie bei GTA V, im schlimmsten (womit ich bei einer AG und gierigen Aktionären immer rechne) wird das Prinzip aus dem MP schrittweise auch auf den SP ausgerollt (um die Umsatzzahlen  und nicht zuletzt den Gewinn zu erhöhen). Oder der SP fällt aus Prioritätsgründen gleich weg. Ich sag nur Wild West MMO.

Man spart Storyschreiber, Aufwand für Quests.

Und wenn man mit dem schlimmsten rechnet kann man nicht enttäuscht werden, denn das trifft oft zu.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch lieber ein richitges GTA V Addon gespielt.
> Allerdings fand ich das Hauptspiel dennoch super und den Preis gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Bevor ich mich über diese Vorzeichen aufrege, warte ich erst mal handfeste Infos ab.



Ich fand den SP von GTA V ebenfalls super und spiele ihn heute noch sehr gerne was ich vom MP nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## michinebel (9. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich fand den SP von GTA V ebenfalls super und spiele ihn heute noch sehr gerne was ich vom MP nicht behaupten kann.



Ich hab den MP nicht ein mal gestartet und bereue es nicht. Hoffen wir mal das RDR2 in der Art wird wie GTA5 wenn der ganze Mist sich auf SP auswirkt dann wird halt verzichtet.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Ich hab den MP nicht ein mal gestartet und bereue es nicht. Hoffen wir mal das RDR2 in der Art wird wie GTA5 wenn der ganze Mist sich auf SP auswirkt dann wird halt verzichtet.


Jep dann würde ich nicht mal ne Kopie ausm Netz laden. Für Teil V hab ich gerne bei Steam 60 € für die Vorbestellung damals gezahlt zwar mit der Angst das es technisch so schlimm wird wie Teil IV . Aber das ist zum Glück nicht eingetreten. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. November 2017)

Sollen sie mal machen, kriegen mein Geld eben andere.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (9. November 2017)

"dass die Hälfte des Umsatzes des Unternehmens aus Mikrotransaktionen stammen würde"

Bei so einem Satz frage ich mich langsam wirklich, was solche Spieler, die diesen Mist auch noch unterstützen, in einer Gamingwelt noch verloren haben. Das ist krank.


----------



## huenni87 (9. November 2017)

Wenn der SP von RDR 2 dennoch vernünftig ist und man mit den Boxen da in Ruhe gelassen wird, habe ich kein Problem das Game zu kaufen. Dennoch befürchte ich nach wie vor, dass der SP immer mehr darunter leiden wird. Weniger Missionen, schlechte Story, etc. Am Ende haben wir dann eine Kampagne wie in CoD die nach 4-6 Std. vorbei ist und dann muss man in den MP damit es weiter geht. 

Für ein GTA 6 befürchte ich wirklich schlimmes. Selbst wenn RDR 2 da noch ne ordentliche Kampagne bieten sollte.


----------



## michinebel (9. November 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Wenn der SP von RDR 2 dennoch vernünftig ist und man mit den Boxen da in Ruhe gelassen wird, habe ich kein Problem das Game zu kaufen. Dennoch befürchte ich nach wie vor, dass der SP immer mehr darunter leiden wird. Weniger Missionen, schlechte Story, etc. Am Ende haben wir dann eine Kampagne wie in CoD die nach 4-6 Std. vorbei ist und dann muss man in den MP damit es weiter geht.
> 
> Für ein GTA 6 befürchte ich wirklich schlimmes. Selbst wenn RDR 2 da noch ne ordentliche Kampagne bieten sollte.



Das es auch anders geht sieht man ja bei Ubisoft. Zum Glück gibt es noch ein paar Publisher die nicht rein auf MP setzen, aber bei Take 2 seh ich die nächsten Jahre auch schwarz. Wobei man da natürlich erwähnen muss das die Gamer in der Mitverantwortung stehen die die ganzen Shark Cards und so wie blöd kaufen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (9. November 2017)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> "dass die Hälfte des Umsatzes des Unternehmens aus Mikrotransaktionen stammen würde"
> 
> Bei so einem Satz frage ich mich langsam wirklich, was solche Spieler, die diesen Mist auch noch unterstützen, in einer Gamingwelt noch verloren haben. Das ist krank.



Bei solchen Zahlen oder auch dem neuen COD mit einer halben Milliarde Umsatz am ersten Wochenende, lautet die Frage vielleicht schon eher: Was haben Spieler wie wir noch in so einer Gamingwelt noch verloren?  Ich weiß ja wie beliebt Singleplayer und Exklusivspiele in Foren sind, aber scheinbar sieht die Welt da draußen doch etwas anders aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ohne mich.


Werden wir noch sehen. Mal sehen, wieviele der "Verweigerer" hier dann die nächsten Spiele trotzdem kaufen


----------



## NForcer-SMC (9. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Werden wir noch sehen. Mal sehen, wieviele der "Verweigerer" hier dann die nächsten Spiele trotzdem kaufen



Da ich das bei Games, die keine deutsche Sprachausgabe mehr besitzen (was sehr schade ist), das durchziehe, sie nicht zu kaufen, wird das hier wohl auch funktionieren.



Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Bei solchen Zahlen oder auch dem neuen COD mit einer halben Milliarde Umsatz am ersten Wochenende, lautet die Frage vielleicht schon eher: Was haben Spieler wie wir noch in so einer Gamingwelt noch verloren?  Ich weiß ja wie beliebt Singleplayer und Exklusivspiele in Foren sind, aber scheinbar sieht die Welt da draußen doch etwas anders aus.



Ewiges CoD und Co., so wie diese Mikrotransaktionen sind für mich ein regelrechter Dorn im Auge. Es ist schlimm, wohin die Gamingindustrie damit wandert. Mobile Games haben es letztlich leider vorgemacht (ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man für so einen Mist auch noch zahlen kann), und die Games
auf PC oder Konsole ziehen damit immer mehr nach. Da wünsch ich mir doch lieber die Zeit von den Games und vernünftigen Addons zurück, als diese idiotischen Trend mitzumachen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2017)

Wer denkt, dass es dabei bleiben wird. Der nächste Gedanke kommt schon von EA: Abomodelle für Sportspiele:  EA - Sportspiele wie FIFA könnten bald nicht mehr jährlich erscheinen

Da hat mich mein Näschen wohl nicht getäuscht. Deshalb gibt's ja schon dieses Abomodell für Origin, das ist einfach schon mal ein Test dafür  Da wird schon einmal geschaut, wie das bei Spielern angenommen wird.


----------



## Tarnsocke (9. November 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer denkt, dass es dabei bleiben wird. Der nächste Gedanke kommt schon von EA: Abomodelle für Sportspiele:  EA - Sportspiele wie FIFA könnten bald nicht mehr jährlich erscheinen
> 
> Da hat mich mein Näschen wohl nicht getäuscht. Deshalb gibt's ja schon dieses Abomodell für Origin, das ist einfach schon mal ein Test dafür  Da wird schon einmal geschaut, wie das bei Spielern angenommen wird.



Ich kann mir bei den großen Titeln (Fifa, Cod, usw) in der Tat vorstellen, dass ein Abomodell wie bspw. bei Adobe oder Office 365 zumindest angestrebt wird. "Zahle 80 € im Jahr und Spiele dein Spiel. Wir versorgen dich ständig mit tollen neuen Skins und Maps..." Natürlich ist das dann nur eine Rumpfversion des Spiels und diverse (eigentlich grundlegende) Modi oder Features lassen sich "kostengünstig" hinzubuchen


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2017)

Tarnsocke schrieb:


> Ich kann mir bei den großen Titeln (Fifa, Cod, usw) in der Tat vorstellen, dass ein Abomodell wie bspw. bei Adobe oder Office 365 zumindest angestrebt wird. "Zahle 80 € im Jahr und Spiele dein Spiel. Wir versorgen dich ständig mit tollen neuen Skins und Maps..." Natürlich ist das dann nur eine Rumpfversion des Spiels und diverse (eigentlich grundlegende) Modi oder Features lassen sich "kostengünstig" hinzubuchen



Bingo! So oder ähnlich könnte es dann sein. Könnte mir z.B. vorstellen, dass einzelne Ligen noch extra verkauft werden.


----------



## USA911 (9. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich fand den SP von GTA V ebenfalls super und spiele ihn heute noch sehr gerne was ich vom MP nicht behaupten kann.



Aber man merkte an dem schon (wenn man ihn mit Vice City, San Andreas vergleicht) wie abgespeckt er war. Bei keinem vorherigen Titel saß ich da und hab mich gefragt, was mach ich jetzt wo die Story durch ist?


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Aber man merkte an dem schon (wenn man ihn mit Vice City, San Andreas vergleicht) wie abgespeckt er war. Bei keinem vorherigen Titel saß ich da und hab mich gefragt, was mach ich jetzt wo die Story durch ist?


Vergleicht man Teil 5 mit anderen aktuellen Games stimmt hier trotzdem der Umfang für 60€. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer denkt, dass es dabei bleiben wird. Der nächste Gedanke kommt schon von EA: Abomodelle für Sportspiele:  EA - Sportspiele wie FIFA könnten bald nicht mehr jährlich erscheinen
> 
> Da hat mich mein Näschen wohl nicht getäuscht. Deshalb gibt's ja schon dieses Abomodell für Origin, das ist einfach schon mal ein Test dafür  Da wird schon einmal geschaut, wie das bei Spielern angenommen wird.


€A schafft sich selbst ab wenn es so weiter geht oder die FIFA Fans kaufen trotzdem falls die wirklich so blöd sind... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Werden wir noch sehen. Mal sehen, wieviele der "Verweigerer" hier dann die nächsten Spiele trotzdem kaufen



Das werden genug Deppen sein. Alles was Lootboxen und Microtransaktionen hat wird in Zukunft nur noch als Raubkopie oder gar nicht gespielt von mir.Ich hab nun 4 Jahre laut Steam versucht legal auf Pc zu zocken aber da ist man echt nur der Dumme.Ich geh wieder zurück zur kostenlosen Kopie mit der Option wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt es zu kaufen. Sind die Publisher/Entwickler selbst schuld wenn sie so einen Nonsens verursachen und somit Käufer vergraulen.Das Geld wäre da denn innerhalb von 4 Jahren in denen mein jetziger Steam Account besteht sind dort  1076 Games drauf mittlerweile. Wenn es wieder gute Games gibt kauf ich natürlich gerne.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> wird in Zukunft nur noch als Raubkopie oder gar nicht gespielt von mir
> ...
> Ich geh wieder zurück zur kostenlosen Kopie



Und da bist du wahrscheinlich noch stolz drauf wie?


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und da bist du wahrscheinlich noch stolz drauf wie?



Wo ist dein Problem ? Wenn das Spiel gut ist kaufe ich es . Bei dem Müll der in letzter Zeit released wird kaufe ich erst wenn das Game fertig gepatcht/programmiert ist.Das hat nix mit Stolz zu tun sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand.Schmeckt mir das Essen im Restaurant nicht lass ich es auch zurück in die Küche gehen. Die Hersteller könnten auch wieder Demos einführen dann wäre eine Kaufentscheidung leichter. 
So lade ich mir eben eine "Demo" woanders. Darin sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. November 2017)

Das Problem ist, dass diese Art der Beschaffung nun mal illegal ist. Und sowas herumzutönen, wird in keinem Forum gern gesehen. Ausserdem: Wenn du die Macher wegen dieser Geschäftspolitik abstrafen willst, solltest du einfach konsequent ganz auf solche Titel verzichten.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass diese Art der Beschaffung nun mal illegal ist. Und sowas herumzutönen, wird in keinem Forum gern gesehen. Ausserdem: Wenn du die Macher wegen dieser Geschäftspolitik abstrafen willst, solltest du einfach konsequent ganz auf solche Titel verzichten.


Illegal legal ist mir vollkommen egal. Das Thema ist für mich hiermit beendet. Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Kauf von Lootbox Micro Transaktions Free to Play äh Pay to Play Games. Ich lasse mich nicht länger von solchen Verbrechern in meinen Rechten als Käufer beschneiden. Die ewigen Ja Sager in Deutschland anscheinend schon. Kein Wunder das hier alles den Bach runter geht. Keiner hat mehr Eier in der Hose . Jeder akzeptiert alles ohne jegliche Kritik etc.... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. November 2017)

Anstatt es einfach gar nicht zu spielen, lieber illegal besorgen.

Du hast eher keine Eier in der Hose.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist für mich hiermit beendet.



Ist wohl auch besser so, Gründe wurden ja schon von Louis genannt.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Anstatt es einfach gar nicht zu spielen, lieber illegal besorgen.
> 
> Du hast eher keine Eier in der Hose.


Und noch ein ja Sager ohne Eier. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2017)

Vielleicht solltest du dich ein wenig zügeln denn du bist ja derjenige der illegale Kopien zieht, das hat nix mit Eiern zu tun, das ist illegal. Oder muss ich erst mit Sanktionen wie einer Verwarnung drohen damit das begriffen wird? Kann ich gerne machen, wäre ja nicht die erste bei dir wie ich gerade nochmal nachgeschaut habe.


----------



## USA911 (9. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich ein wenig zügeln denn du bist ja derjenige der illegale Kopien zieht, das hat nix mit Eiern zu tun, das ist illegal. Oder muss ich erst mit Sanktionen wie einer Verwarnung drohen damit das begriffen wird? Kann ich gerne machen, wäre ja nicht die erste bei dir wie ich gerade nochmal nachgeschaut habe.



Dann aber beiden denn jemanden als Eunuchen darszustellen ist auch keine feine Englische Art...


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich ein wenig zügeln denn du bist ja derjenige der illegale Kopien zieht, das hat nix mit Eiern zu tun, das ist illegal. Oder muss ich erst mit Sanktionen wie einer Verwarnung drohen damit das begriffen wird? Kann ich gerne machen, wäre ja nicht die erste bei dir wie ich gerade nochmal nachgeschaut habe.



Sorge bitte dafür das mein Account hier unwiderruflich gelöscht wird. Mit Personen die keine Eier in der Hose haben und immer ja sagen möchte ich in Zukunft kein Gaming Thema mehr diskutieren.Bei den Besucherzahlen hier auf Pc Games ist es eh fraglich ob diese Seite und dieses Magazin noch 5 Jahre existiert.Ohne diese ganzen durch Publisher gekauften Tests wäre Pc Games schon viele Jahre Geschichte.Pc Games AAA Artikel 5 Kommentare mit Glück pro Stunde. Gamestar AAA Artikel mindestens 100 Kommentare pro Stunde .Mehr muss man nicht sagen.Viel Spaß auf eurem sinkenden Schiff. Bye bye auf Nimmer wiedersehen ihr Noobs.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Sorge bitte dafür das mein Account hier unwiderruflich gelöscht wird.



Gut wenn du jetzt beleidigt spielen willst, dein Ding.
Hier haste den Link, machs gut -> http://forum.pcgames.de/website/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nicht länger von solchen Verbrechern in meinen Rechten als Käufer beschneiden.


Versteh den Aufriss immer noch nicht. Deine Rechte......sind es, das Spiel zu kaufen oder es eben zu lassen. Mikrotransaktionen zu nutzen oder es eben zu lassen. Aber klauen wollen und dann andere Verbrecher nennen - ich denke, da muss man nicht mehr viel zu sagen.



> Jeder akzeptiert alles ohne jegliche Kritik etc


Nö. Ich mag die Entwicklung genau so wenig. In MMOs wie SWTOR mag ich es, Geld zusätzlich zu investieren, in ein normales Singleplayerspiel eben nicht. Aber solange ich es spielen kann, ohne zusätzlich zahlen zu müssen, ist doch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (9. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Gut wenn du jetzt beleidigt spielen willst, dein Ding.
> Hier haste den Link, machs gut -> http://forum.pcgames.de/website/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html



Hat nix mit beleidigt zu tun sondern hier ist eh nimmer viel los. Ciao ciao...


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Und noch ein ja Sager ohne Eier.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk




Wieso "Ja-sager". Weil ich das Spiel dann gar nicht kaufe und spiele? Geile Interpretation.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. November 2017)

Ich müsste tatsächlich schon schwer nachdenken, um mich an meine letzte *ECHTE* Raubkopie zu erinnern...sicherlich irgendwann in den 1990ern.  
Den Frust kann ich ja schon verstehen, aber warum es hier immer gleich so eskalieren muss 
Meine wahren Befürchtung gehen allerdings eher in die Richtung,  dass die "Gaminggazetten" mit der Zeit einknicken und wohlwollende oder verharmlosende Artikel verfassen. Negative Stimmen im Forum werden dann in die Mimosenecke gedrängt etc.

*Wenn* das so kommt, wäre das der Beweis, dass der A**** auf dem Gamingstrich wirklich für ALLES offen ist


----------



## Gr33n-AlienZ (10. November 2017)

Aktienkurs: TTWO (NASDAQ) $ 115,16 -2,49 (-2,12 

Lange bei einem Spiel bleiben heisst nicht, dass es Microtransaktionen geben muss. Die Gier der AG lässt dem Kerl keine Chance außer so viel Scheisse zu reden.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. November 2017)

naja wer kann es ihnen verdenken.so weit ich gelesen habe,haben die im letzten jahr 50% der umsätze nur durch microtransaktionen gemacht,und wie heißt es so schön?!wer nich mit der zeit geht,geht mit der zeit


----------



## huenni87 (10. November 2017)

Aus Unternehmersicht kann man das klar verstehen. Ich würde es ähnlich machen, wenn mir Statistiken sagen das ich damit, mit recht wenig Aufwand mehr Geld verdiene als mit aufwendigen, teuren SP Spielen und DLC.

Unterm Strich sind die Spieler Schuld. Bei den Handygames fing es an und jetzt gehts mit den Vollpreis-AAA Titeln weiter. Solange Spieler bereit sind, bspw. in Destiny (letztes Jahr) zum Halloween Event zwischen 50 und 100€ zu zahlen in der Hoffnung einen besonderen Geist zu bekommen, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern das es immer schlimmer wird.


----------



## Exar-K (10. November 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Hat nix mit beleidigt zu tun sondern hier ist eh nimmer viel los. Ciao ciao...


Du warst mit deinen ~5 Accounts über die Jahre auch nur deshalb hier, weil du Dutzende an Gratisspielen von anderen Usern abgegriffen, der Community aber nie etwas zurückgegeben hast.
Niemand wird dich vermissen.


----------



## michinebel (10. November 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> naja wer kann es ihnen verdenken.so weit ich gelesen habe,haben die im letzten jahr 50% der umsätze nur durch microtransaktionen gemacht,und wie heißt es so schön?!wer nich mit der zeit geht,geht mit der zeit



Hat ja huenni87 schon gesagt, den ganzen Mist haben uns die eingebrockt die wie blöd Lootboxen oder wie bei GTA 5 die Shark Cards kaufen, bei F2P Titel lass ich mir das ja noch eingehen aber nicht bei Vollpreis Titeln. Solange Mikrotansaktionen völlig optinal sind und auch nicht aufdringlich sind kann ichs noch ignorieren aber wenn das ganze dazu mutiert das es nur noch Games as a Service gibt, Pay2Win Mechaniken wie bei Battlefront 2 oder SP Inhalte so gestaltet werden das man ewig grinden muss damit man sich gegen Echtgeld was kauft  dann is echt Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## nevermind85 (10. November 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> den ganzen Mist haben uns die eingebrockt die wie blöd Lootboxen oder wie bei GTA 5 die Shark Cards kaufen



Nicht wirklich... es gab schon immer Leute, die grundsätzlich mehr Kohle ins Gaming investiert haben, als Andere. Das Problem ist, dass viele von denen, die sich jetzt daran stören, jahrelang trotzdem entsprechende Spiele gekauft und gespielt haben und das wohl auch in Zukunft tun werden. Diese Entwicklung kam nicht plötzlich von heute auf morgen, sondern ist schon seit Jahren abzusehen.


----------



## michinebel (10. November 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich... es gab schon immer Leute, die grundsätzlich mehr Kohle ins Gaming investiert haben, als Andere. Das Problem ist, dass viele von denen, die sich jetzt daran stören, jahrelang trotzdem entsprechende Spiele gekauft und gespielt haben und das wohl auch in Zukunft tun werden. Diese Entwicklung kam nicht plötzlich von heute auf morgen, sondern ist schon seit Jahren abzusehen.



Wenn fast 50% des Umsatzes mit Mikrotransaktionen gemacht werden ist das schon ne Hausnummer, des kommt nicht von ein paar die mehr investieren sondern von der breiten Masse und man sieht ja wie oft GTA5 weit oben in den Verkaufscharts bei Steam ist wegen der Shark Cards. Wenn man ein Spiel kauft aber die Mikrotransaktion ignoriert  dann würde das ganze anders aussehen, aber wenn sich die gleich gut verkaufen wie die Spiele selbst dann ist das schon bedenklich.


----------



## nevermind85 (10. November 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Wenn fast 50% des Umsatzes mit Mikrotransaktionen gemacht werden ist das schon ne Hausnummer, des kommt nicht von ein paar die mehr investieren sondern von der breiten Masse und man sieht ja wie oft GTA5 weit oben in den Verkaufscharts bei Steam ist wegen der Shark Cards. Wenn man ein Spiel kauft aber die Mikrotransaktion ignoriert  dann würde das ganze anders aussehen, aber wenn sich die gleich gut verkaufen wie die Spiele selbst dann ist das schon bedenklich.



Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, liegt die Ursache für die Seuche aber in der Vergangenheit. Du beschreibst da "nur" ein Symptom einer Entwicklung, die schon vor Jahren begonnen hat. Der Markt ist heute wesentlich sensibilisierter, als das vor 10 Jahren noch der Fall war


----------



## michinebel (10. November 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, liegt die Ursache für die Seuche aber in der Vergangenheit. Du beschreibst da "nur" ein Symptom einer Entwicklung, die schon vor Jahren begonnen hat. Der Markt ist heute wesentlich sensibilisierter, als das vor 10 Jahren noch der Fall war



Hätte man in der Vergangenheit konsequent Mikrotansaktionen ignoriert dann würde Take 2 sich jetzt nicht auf Games as a Service konzentrieren. Die Spiele mit Mikrotransaktion komplett zu boykottieren führt nur dazu das diese Reihe eingestellt wird, sinnvolle Konsequenzen wie Mikrotransaktionen wieder abzuschaffen da kommen nur die wenigsten drauf.


----------



## nevermind85 (10. November 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Die Spiele mit Mikrotransaktion komplett zu boykottieren führt nur dazu das diese Reihe eingestellt wird,



Diesen Gedanken musst Du nur weiter führen und die findest die Lösung für das SaaS-Problem: Große Publisher produzieren einen Flop nach dem Anderen und lösen sich entweder auf (weil Pleite) oder merken, dass die Kunden diesen Müll nicht wollen.



michinebel schrieb:


> sinnvolle Konsequenzen wie Mikrotransaktionen wieder abzuschaffen da kommen nur die wenigsten drauf.



Du unterstellst den Leuten von Vertrieb und Marketing Dummheit, weil Du glaubst, die wären zu blöd, diese Möglichkeit nicht in Betracht zu ziehen. Aber die sind ganz und gar nicht dumm; immerhin haben sie es geschafft, diese Entwicklung über Jahre hinweg zu tragen. Und jetzt ist eben Erntezeit..


----------



## michinebel (10. November 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Diesen Gedanken musst Du nur weiter führen und die findest die Lösung für das SaaS-Problem: Große Publisher produzieren einen Flop nach dem Anderen und lösen sich entweder auf (weil Pleite) oder merken, dass die Kunden diesen Müll nicht wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> Du unterstellst den Leuten von Vertrieb und Marketing Dummheit, weil Du glaubst, die wären zu blöd, diese Möglichkeit nicht in Betracht zu ziehen. Aber die sind ganz und gar nicht dumm; immerhin haben sie es geschafft, diese Entwicklung über Jahre hinweg zu tragen. Und jetzt ist eben Erntezeit..



Dumm nicht, nur Teilweise falsche Konsequenzen. Es sind in der Vergangeheit auch schon Spiele mit Mikrotransaktion gefloppt, die Konsequenz war das diese Reihe eingestellt wurde, ok meist waren nicht nur die Mikrotranskationen Schuld. Aber von dem Pfad weiter Mikrotransaktionen einzuführen kamen se nicht ab, sie wurde nur besser versteckt. Beispiel GTA 5 für den SP braucht man die nicht, für den MP theoretisch auch nicht nur bekommt man den neuen Content nur für Unmengen an Ingame Währung die man mit Hilfe von Mikrotranskationen kaufen kann. Es wahr natürlich sehr klug das ganze in GTA5 einzubauen da sich das so oder so wie geschnitten Brot verkauft, dazu noch der Hype um den MP, das gleiche bei FIFA oder jetzt Battlefront, da kann man noch so hochtrabend reden das man sowas boykottieren muss, die breite Masse kauft es sowieso und wenn davon nur 10% sowas mal nutzen hat es sich gelohnt und wenn man dadurch 48% des Umsatzes generiert dann gibt es nur noch GaaS.

Man hat es bei Nischengames getestet dort hat es nicht gut funktioniert also hat man es bei den Games versucht die wo sich sowieso verkaufen, dort wurde es besser angenommen und weiter ausgebaut, mir graust es wie es da weitergehen mag.


----------



## Batze (10. November 2017)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Ich finde immer gut, wenn ein Unternehmen mir deutlich sagt, dass es mein Geld nicht will.



Deines nicht, meines bestimmt auch nicht und so einige andere hier zeigen denen auch den mittleren Finger. Aber wenn man sich den Reibach anschaut der da gemacht wird sind wir schon lange eine kleine Minderheit und genau das nutzen die Publisher eben gnadenlos aus. Wie sagte schon Albert Einstein, "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. ...". Die Publisher nutzen eben die Dummheit aus was man denen noch nicht mal verübeln kann.


----------



## BokiD (12. November 2017)

Sind jetz alle bescheuert geworden????? Was solln der scheiss?? Naja die spieler sind ja selber schuld die sind diejenigen die das zulassen! Wenn alle gamer 1 woche die konsolen und PCs ausgeschaltet lassen würden und nix kaufen 1 woche dann würden die alle nach unserer pfeife tanzen! Weil wir am längeren hebel sitzen! Das problem is das wir denen unser geld ganz tief in den arsch schieben und die so dreist sind und immer mehr wollen!!!


----------

